# firewood & garden tractors



## perry (Nov 11, 2010)

everybody caught up with this years firewood supply ?.  this time last year i had about 15 cords split and stacked. I'm a little behind this year, but I'm slowly getting there. with this summers drought we had, i was able to venture back into the swamp{no mans land} in the back of my property and found some nice dead oak trees. took the ol'trusty oil smokin red simplicity tractor and bulled a trail back in there .
 only found a couple soft spots , but never got stuck .  wood pile has doubled since these pics where taken.


----------



## loon (Nov 11, 2010)

great setup  ;-) 

we dont have many oak around here...

loon


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 11, 2010)

Sweet pair of tractors.  Does the red one have power steering?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 11, 2010)

I agree. You have a nice setup for handling the wood.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 11, 2010)

What is that red one? A Massey Ferguson? Nice setup you have there!


----------



## smokinj (Nov 11, 2010)

Cool Beans there!


----------



## perry (Nov 11, 2010)

the red tractor is a simplicity landlord & the loader tractor is a bolens. no power steering. i have around 20 old garden tractors. mostly simplicity/Allis chalmers and wheel horse.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice collection of old tractors there. I wish I had a loader for my IH Cub Cadet.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 15, 2010)

Very cool collection of old garden tractors . . . back in the day when if someone had stuck a cup holder on a tractor they would have been scoffed at for sure.


----------



## oldspark (Nov 15, 2010)

I love your garden tractors, I have an old struck and would like to find an old power king (dont need it not sure why I want one).


----------



## YZF1R (Nov 16, 2010)

Have you looked at www.simpletractors.com ? It is a Simplicity/Allis-Chalmers site. Lots of good stuff on there.

Steve


----------



## savageactor7 (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice Perry thanks for putting the pics up.


----------

